# Â£100 Budget "Best Watch For Me"?



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking about another watch and can't make my mind up, so would like a little help, if i describe what features on a watch i like can you pick me out a watch for under Â£100?

Can be second hand!

"It has to be "Big"

Sporty looking

Leather or metal, i don't mind.

Ahh what the hell if you had Â£100 to spend, what would you spend it on? watch wise!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Flows said:


> Hey everyone, I'm thinking about another watch and can't make my mind up, so would like a little help, if i describe what features on a watch i like can you pick me out a watch for under Â£100?
> 
> Can be second hand!
> 
> ...


New or second hand?

If your looking second hand, then personally I think I'd plump for a good condition Seiko chronograph. A ton should find you a nice Arctura with a bit of shopping about, or my personal fave, a Sportura (black and red/black and orange!)

Failing that, Seiko monsters go for about that money.

If your looking new, Rotary do a range of sport watches called Aquaspeed which go between Â£80 and Â£150 which look pretty sturdy.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Used Seiko Kinetic Divers?










Or a 7S26 diver?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Big and sporty looking? Either the Seiko models or one of these?










Picked up on the sales forum for your budget


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Go to the top of the page and click on RLT Sales Site. On the left hand side click on Chenevard. There you will find this on sale for Â£75 marked down from Â£125 -










I've got one and you can learn a little more about it here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55703

It's manual wind, 17 jewel Swiss movement, it's big, chunky and has a good weight to it.

It comes from a reliable source, Roy, the man who owns this forum, so what more could you want?!

And you'll have enough change for a curry!


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome replys guys, I was looking at the Rotary Aqua's this morning thinking hmm, hmm, hmm, But couldn't make my mind up, Them seiko monsters look amazing, I've just bought a Rotary Aqua, I like sticking to my Rotary's anyway <3 :thumbsup:


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

Tough and great value it has to be a Seiko .


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd agree with the above, Â£100 to spare it would have to be Seiko, preferably a Monster. Although I do like some of the RLT Watches.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

chris l said:


> Used Seiko Kinetic Divers?


Lovely watch (I own the same but with a Pepsi bezel), but I am pretty sure you won't find a used one for 100 pounds. Maybe 200...


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

that seiko on mesh looked good value.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Both of mine shown cost WELL under Â£100, used, and recently; that's why I was recommending them!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

chris l said:


> Both of mine shown cost WELL under Â£100, used, and recently; that's why I was recommending them!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Got my Seiko Monster on right now - nowt better for a ton I reckon....


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

chris l said:


> Both of mine shown cost WELL under Â£100, used, and recently; that's why I was recommending them!
> 
> :thumbsup:


That kinetic was a bargain then Chris  Wasn't there one on sale here a few weeks ago for a fair whack more?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

chris l said:


> Both of mine shown cost WELL under Â£100, used, and recently; that's why I was recommending them!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Well, I saw two go at auction in the last three weeks for 250 pounds a piece, so if yours was in even half-decent condition then you get a hell of a bargain there! I honestly think that you're probably misleading this chap though by suggesting that he's likely to find one at that price himself.

I've had mine for nearly 12 years now, and in the time I've owned it I've often paid some attention to its 2nd hand value when identical models have been sold. That's why I feel quite sure that yours was a particularly unusual bargain, and that finding one for under 100 pounds will not normally be possible.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

eBay appears to show a large number of these as sold at ~Â£180, new, recently, and half a dozen used below a hundred in the past month.

Condition is everything, though...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

chris l said:


> eBay appears to show a large number of these as sold at ~Â£180, new, recently


Actually you will find that the "new" ones being sold for around that price are not the same model. Look at the hands for an instant dead give-away.

The model in your pic ceased production in the late 90s.



chris l said:


> and half a dozen used below a hundred in the past month.


I'm sorry, but this is simply false. ...If you're talking about the same model. I mean PM me with the links and then OK I'll make a post here saying that I was wrong, but I just know that you will not be able to provide the links. I've had it as a saved search on e-bay since about 2006, so I know what I'm talking about here. Sometimes you find them for spares or repair under 100 pounds, but that's about it.

EDIT: Please understand the spirit of my post though. You are misleading someone by giving him the impression that he has a fair chance of finding that watch at the price he wants, when he will almost certainly not be able to. I just can't let you get away with that.


----------

